# Timing marks



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Has any one seen a Pontiac timing chain cover with out the timing marks on it.
If you have what motor was it on and did they have a bracket that bolted on with the marks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. Own several. One is the original on my '65 GTO. The numbered covers didn't come along until '67. '66 and back just have the pointer. No bracket bolted on...the number bezel was part of the later timing covers. You don't need any numbers.....the first mark is O and the second is usually 6 BTDC. With an adjustable timing light, very easy to set your advance curve, etc.


----------



## 75tntrv (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you sir. Mine was no good and my motor guy had this one he through on for me.


----------

